# Future Herd Sire!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... I haven't been online much because we have REALLY been busy these last couple of weeks! Alot of things going on... and since it is pretty weather I have been outside ALOT. But I FINALLY got a couple of minutes to take the time to update everyone on my newest addition!! A couple of weeks ago I purchased a little Buckling from Tina (Laurel_Haven)!! He is GORGEOUS!!! AND he has some really impressive milking lines behind him :leap: He is buckskin in color with moonspots!! Tina has been nice enough to send me pics of him so that I can post some on here and get his page going on my website (which I have GOT to work on this week!). I will be picking him up sometime the end of May! So without further delay.... here he is..... Laurel Haven SH Draco!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! What a beauty! 

Between you and my mom there aren't going to be any buckskins left for the rest of us! :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

lol :ROFL: yep! Allison has already been SCREAMING at me for all the buckskins! :ROFL: I am hoping that when I start adding more registered Does in a few months that I can find some different color patterns that I like.... I would like to add a Cou Clair, a chocolate, and a black and white w/ moonspots :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Brandi, he is BEAUTIFUL!! How lucky can you be to get a buckskin Buck to go with all those pretty buckskin does?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Liz :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I see how you fell in love with him, he is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he looks to be very curious. Handsome fellow congrats again! So happy to see pictures of him


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

So cute. The last pic looks like a little piggy :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! :greengrin:



Thanatos said:


> So cute. The last pic looks like a little piggy :ROFL:


yeah! I thought the EXACT same thing!! It was a good thing I had already named him or he would have been Laurel Haven SH Wilber... :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwwww...how adorable......  :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

He's GORGEOUS! Congrats! (if I ever get Nigies trust me I'll join your buckskin nut club :greengrin: )


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful *steals baby*


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats and yes, wonderful pics. He's having an all-around good time. Great when you find just the right one. :thumb:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats and what a cutie!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

I absolutely adore that last pic...
LW


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! Oh he is going to be SO SPOILT when I get him here :greengrin: Tina says he is already melting in your hands :leap: Can you tell I am a little excited!?!?! :shrug:

OH, and what "sealed the deal" with him was that pink nose! When I saw that (not this specific pic that I posted earlier but the pic on Tina's website) I just HAD to have him! I think they are SO CUTE with pink noses :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi - Congrats! You know I love this little porky pig!!!

:leap: :stars: :leap: :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehe... ya... even though he's a Buckskin :ROFL:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He is beautiful!!!! :leap: Congratulations!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! :balloons: :stars: :stars: :stars: :balloons:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!!! I am SO VERY HAPPY to be getting him! I have wanted a kid from Tina for FOREVER! lol :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy for you...such a cutie........


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I love the name too! Big Harry Potter fan here.  He's quite handsome!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!!! :leap:


----------

